# Stuffed mushrooms



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of stuffed mushrooms, and I was wondering how you guys out there like to make your stuffed mushrooms. I usually just make a simple cheddar cheese, andoullie sausage, and bacon stuffing and I stuff it in some large white mushrooms mile high. I bake it until the mushrooms are darkened in color and the sausage and bacon are cooked and the cheddar cheese just oozes out. How do you guys out there like to make stuffed mushrooms?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

bread crumbs, herbs, butter and parmesan cheese, and wrap a couple of slices of proscuitto ham around the open, field mushroom then grill (US broil?)


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

No, we have grilling and boiling. That sounds really good!


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

In the U.S. (at least) "grilling" is radiant heat from the bottom (such as over charcoal) and "broiling" is radiant heat from the top (such as in an oven with the top heating element on max).


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks, CastIronChef - then I was correct, I meant 'broiling' in US terms, which is grilling in UK terms. I shove them under the grill (broiler) until the ham crisps a little and the filling softens.

Austen: boiling them would be disgusting!


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

boil? you mean broil? Sometimes people like to top it with some cheese and broil it until the cheese gets nice and crispy. But boiling would be nasty- i'll give you that.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

seafood stuffed..... chop the mushroom stems, onion, garlic, and either shrimp or crab(crab works better w/ portobello, shrimp with white mushrooms- size).. add parmesan and/or mozzerella cheese(s). I have just popped them in the oven and cook until done, or placed them in a skillet and sauteed them in cooking sherry, until soft- then a few minutes in the oven to melt the top. Yummmm!!


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Could you also make that with lobster (Sorry, it sounds so good but lobster is one of the only seafoods that I enjoy.) xP.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Salmon, too. Hmmmm.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Of course, just flake the lobster, just like crab.


----------

